# Timer for a hose



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey All-

I'm looking for a 2 zone timer for a hose to help with watering during seeding. I've looked at a few that looked good, but both lack a "do not water at night" option. Does anyone have any good recommendations on a 2 zone timer?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

The Orbit has "three independent start times" which is what you are looking for.

https://www.orbitonline.com/products/hose-watering/timers/hose-faucet-timers/1-dial-2-outlet-digital-timer/2-outlet-full-feature-hose-faucet-timer-1328


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> The Orbit has "three independent start times" which is what you are looking for.
> 
> https://www.orbitonline.com/products/hose-watering/timers/hose-faucet-timers/1-dial-2-outlet-digital-timer/2-outlet-full-feature-hose-faucet-timer-1328


Eric, I bought one of these recently. Tested it out last week. It looks like the two zones water one after the other if both are set for same time. Is this normal for this model of timer?


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

I second the Orbit timer. It is much more versatile than the Melnor 4 zone timer I also use. I'm no help for your questions about how zones work at the same time. I always set each zone at separate times.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would read the reviews in the link Eric posted.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Green said:


> Eric, I bought one of these recently. Tested it out last week. It looks like the two zones water one after the other if both are set for same time. Is this normal for this model of timer?


Green, sorry but I have no experience with that particular timer. Just that after I bought my Melnor, I read the Orbit manual and it offered more options than the the Melnor's especially setting 3 independent times to water.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Green, sorry but I have no experience with that particular timer. Just that after I bought my Melnor, I read the Orbit manual and it offered more options than the the Melnor's especially setting 3 independent times to water.


Well, thanks for the tip on what model to buy, regardless. I'd been looking for something with that type of flexibility for a while and couldn't find one. That model seems hard to find, by the way.


----------

